# Update on Luna - 15 months old. Question about growth on lower lip/jowl.



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey peeps,

Haven't been on the site in a while but I figured I would post an update of Luna! She turned 15months old today. Weighs 49lbs.

Quick question. The last photo....the mass growth on her bottom lip...should I be worried just yet? Any type of growth or wart or the such scares me. I was thinking I would wait a week or two and check it's progress. Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Like the flying Luna pic  

Actually DieslesMommie's dog has the exact same wort thing in the same spot! Hopefully she's sees this!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

She's looking good...except for that thing in her mouth! Haha just kidding! I think those are pretty normal


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Stephen, if it's what my boy has, it's dog HPV lol and they can get it from sharing water bowls at dog parks or places with lots of dogs. I'm guessing my boy got it at work. They have a bunch of dogs. It's not contagious to us(I asked the vet lol) and it should go away on it's own. If it doesn't, the vet can remove it but not necessary since it's harmless.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Talked to a few folks and they said the same thing as DieslesMommie-- they said many times it just falls off but other times it multiplies and could still fall off, but could need to be removed if they multiply. They said to not let her drink from other dogs' bowls and not to let other dogs drink from her bowls as she will spread it to them... Hopefully hers just is this one and will just fall off and not multiply and need removal


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Like the flying Luna pic


Haha thanks Coach! She is soo dang athletic! Can hike mountains fa dayzzzz! We try to hike a different mountain here in the valley every weekend. Last weekend we found a cave and it was pretty crazy...all I could think of was "the hills have eyes...the hills have eyes" movie haha :woof::doggy::cheers:



redog said:


> She's looking good...except for that thing in her mouth! Haha just kidding! I think those are pretty normal


:cheers: Haha thanks....ya when I first noticed it I was like "wtf! That needs to come off"



DieselsMommie said:


> Stephen, if it's what my boy has, it's dog HPV lol and they can get it from sharing water bowls at dog parks or places with lots of dogs. I'm guessing my boy got it at work. They have a bunch of dogs. It's not contagious to us(I asked the vet lol) and it should go away on it's own. If it doesn't, the vet can remove it but not necessary since it's harmless.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the info DM! :woof:



::::COACH:::: said:


> Talked to a few folks and they said the same thing as DieslesMommie-- they said many times it just falls off but other times it multiplies and could still fall off, but could need to be removed if they multiply. They said to not let her drink from other dogs' bowls and not to let other dogs drink from her bowls as she will spread it to them... Hopefully hers just is this one and will just fall off and not multiply and need removal


Nice thanks. I'll keep an eye on it and if it multiplies or gets bigger I'll take her in up:

Here's some more rando's of the lill chit and her friends 

Some random girls....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

So if dogs get drunk and fight at the bar do doggy bouncers escort them outside? Lmao


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> So if dogs get drunk and fight at the bar do doggy bouncers escort them outside? Lmao


Haha :cheers: no they fend for themselves....sink or swim :rain:upruns:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Haha :cheers: no they fend for themselves....sink or swim :rain:upruns:


All i could picture was doggy Roadhouse...

Then I thought about flex being a drunk mike tyson at a hipster bar lol. Decided it was a bad combo


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> All i could picture was doggy Roadhouse...
> 
> Then I thought about flex being a drunk mike tyson at a hipster bar lol. Decided it was a bad combo


Funny you mention it bc the place is SUPER hipster in a hipster part of Phoenix :rain: Really cool nano-brewery though and the whole setup is for dogs so it's been an amazing socialization tool for us since Luna was real Little. Oh...and I happen to drink quite a bit of beer so ya...On any given day you will see 20 dogs on the back patio....from HUGE great danes and mastiffs to yorkies and all type a bully breeds. They hand out bowls of water (not sanitary if you ask me) and homemade doggie treats from the left over barley, egg, peanut butter etc....the ingredients are on the baggies.

Needless to say, it's our ritual go-to on Sundays for brunch.

Oh....and this is what happened immediately after Luna and her friend Betty met Goomba. (last pic in my previous post)


And here's the cave I was talking about in my original post.




Mean muggin HARD.....


On top of the world!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

That other blue dog could pass for a relative of hers!  and yeah...humping dogs can get snapped at if the mess with the wrong dog. 

That cave is so awesome and so is that view....gosh I wish I was back out west...blah. Thanks for sharing all the pics...makes us people who are currently in -2 degree weather have some hope that warmth does exist lol! :roll:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah I dnt think flex would be happy if he was getting humped.... he also wouldn't want his leash held by a cowboys fan either lol.

Seems cool if I had a chihuahua or beagle (something I trusted not to like "oh chew toy" at everything thatmoves). Just couldn't take my knuckle head. If it wasnt a dog itd be someone who had a drink to many or touched me...


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> That other blue dog could pass for a relative of hers!  and yeah...humping dogs can get snapped at if the mess with the wrong dog.
> 
> That cave is so awesome and so is that view....gosh I wish I was back out west...blah. Thanks for sharing all the pics...makes us people who are currently in -2 degree weather have some hope that warmth does exist lol! :roll:


Ha ya people always laugh and take photos of Nadia (the other blue female) next to Luna as they are identical and their temperaments are similar (both super docile and sweet)...they just sit there and kiss each other the whole time lol. Not kidding. :doggy:

That cave was saweeeet. It is pitch black in there though and you can not see where it goes...I went back about a 100yards and it just dead ended though. Bummer. Luna was freaked out the entire time. :doggy:

I know how y'all feel back east....I lived that for 25 years. No more. Hopefully my photos bring some warmth!!!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yeah I dnt think flex would be happy if he was getting humped.... he also wouldn't want his leash held by a cowboys fan either lol.
> 
> Seems cool if I had a chihuahua or beagle (something I trusted not to like "oh chew toy" at everything thatmoves). Just couldn't take my knuckle head. If it wasnt a dog itd be someone who had a drink to many or touched me...


Luna doesn't allow humping either haha....and that cowboys jersey was the SOLE reason I didn't hit on Goomba's owner :doggy: Girl needs to change her team and then we can talk up: jk

Totally understand about flex and drunk people etc...in the few years that I have been going though, I have yet to actually see even so much as a scuffle. People are pretty smart (surprisingly) about whether their dog should be at a social place like this or not. I have seen more than a few pups who look just like flex there so at the end of the day, it's all about temperament and educated owners.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah hes just a protective dog. Its even worse with my gma. Im sure he could go and everything be fine. I just dont risk him or anyone else like that. A simple tap on the shoulder "hey bud" could end up badly (especially if I was startled). Not everyone understands he doesnt wanna make friends with other dogs also lol. Hes very selective of ppl and animals. I bet hooker would enjoy a place like that. Shes a ditz and doesnt care if dogs get a little rough she stays ditzy ole hooker. I swear shes "kelly bundy" meets "the nanny" lol


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yeah hes just a protective dog. Its even worse with my gma. Im sure he could go and everything be fine. I just dont risk him or anyone else like that. A simple tap on the shoulder "hey bud" could end up badly (especially if I was startled). Not everyone understands he doesnt wanna make friends with other dogs also lol. Hes very selective of ppl and animals. I bet hooker would enjoy a place like that. Shes a ditz and doesnt care if dogs get a little rough she stays ditzy ole hooker. I swear shes "kelly bundy" meets "the nanny" lol


Ha totally know what you mean. I've seen more than a few times someone unintentionally startling another and their dogs picked up on it and lunged etc..

Hooker sounds hilarious :cheers:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

She sure is looking good! Hope the little hoochie mama gets better soon and doesn't spread more diseases at the dog bowl hahaha

oh and are you bringing your own water bowl now when you go to the pub???? lol


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

ames said:


> She sure is looking good! Hope the little hoochie mama gets better soon and doesn't spread more diseases at the dog bowl hahaha
> 
> oh and are you bringing your own water bowl now when you go to the pub???? lol


Haha thanks Ames! God is Luna such a hoochie :roll: the little attention whore. 

and I would be THAT guy....bringing my own bowl of water to the bar lol. I've learned since living here in Arizona that you must bring water with you EVERYWHERE! If you're thirsty...you are already feeling the effects of dehydration. I always have a bottle or the such with me due to that.

But ya, no more sharing my water bottle with this little nugget seeing as now she may have an STD on her lip from being the little promiscuous cur that she is :snow::angel:


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Update: The growth seems to have gotten to it's largest size. I haven't noticed it getting bigger in the last week but it definitely grew since my last post. Luna doesn't seem to notice it at all or be in any type of discomfort. The rest of her lip/mouth is clean and healthy. (no spreading, this was a single localized spot)

What do you guys think? Time to take her in? Or wait it out and eventually let it fall off? I'd rather not spend the money on the vet ($51.50) for an exam if these things are common and heal on their own. In the same...if it needs to be removed then ya...I think I should take her in.

Your recommendations? Luna says THANK YOU!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would think you could still wait, you seem to be keeping a close eye on it, and as long as its not in her way eating drinking etc I would think you could hold off. They will probably be putting her under and that would be an additional expense. unless they have like wart off lol but being near her mouth it might not be possible. Are you on facebook? I am a member of a vet group I could send to you for bully breeds and if you post both before and after pictures they could give you a better idea if you can wait or go in. Or I can post them on your behalf if you want and let you know what they say.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you soo much Ames that would be great! :hug::roll:

As I am not a big face-booker, please feel free to post the photos and let me know what/if you get any feedback up:

Thank you again, very nice of you.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Update: The growth/papilloma broke open and bled then shortly after dried up and has shrunken now significantly. It looks to fall off any day now. When the blood supply is severed, the papilloma dies and eventually falls off. No surgery, just kept an eye on it's progress.

I will post a photo of the scar/scab when it falls off.

Special thanks to Ames for her feedback in the matter! up::cheers:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

anytime man, so glad she is doing better and is still her lovable cute self.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Woot woot! So glad no vet trip was needed!  that "dog bar" place looks like a nice place to hang out. Though I wouldn't be able to bring my dogs, it would be fun to see well behaved dogs together all in a nice atmosphere.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

ames said:


> anytime man, so glad she is doing better and is still her lovable cute self.


:cheers:



::::COACH:::: said:


> Woot woot! So glad no vet trip was needed!  that "dog bar" place looks like a nice place to hang out. Though I wouldn't be able to bring my dogs, it would be fun to see well behaved dogs together all in a nice atmosphere.


Thanks Coach! The place really is great and like I've said before...in my years of going (and of course there's gonna be a tiff here and there) I have yet to actually witness a scuffle. Not that it can't happen, it just hasn't, and people are surprisingly smart about their dog's social temperament. MANY people are there solo though and I can't count the number of times where someone, while loving on Luna, has mentioned how much they would love to bring their pups in but just can't 

Barley noticeable now. Soo happy that this was just a waiting game and not a surgery up:


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

glad its looking so much better! Fingers crossed it doesn't just come back again and your girl can remain surgery free! UGH people wearing tshirts outside. OH how I miss that.


----------

